# Goldblatt Tools



## NFMUDDER (Jan 22, 2008)

Does anyone have any input on Goldblatts G2 auto tapping tools. Online Drywall has them on sale for a suspiciously low price. 
https://www.onlinedrywall.com/SearchResults.asp?mfg=G2+TAPING+TOOLS


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

the components are plastic on the flat boxes and taper i believe.. its entry level gear, probably made in china.. 

one thing i found with online drywall is the shipping rates are pretty high, like $17 to ship a couple knifes.. dont know if that has something to do with the price..


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Not worth the half price that they are. Stick with the 4 top brands Columbia Northstar Tape Tech Blueline all the others are junk


----------



## NFMUDDER (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I almost made an impulse buy and would have been pissed !!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have there taper and pump and dont have any problems, does the job just fine, parts are same as tapetech, i think they have gone back to the brass blades now. I had the boxes but changed them for tape techs which feel much better.


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

every thing but there flat boxes work great:thumbsup: no plastic on there bazzoka


----------

